# Chain Saw



## ssmith (Dec 28, 2005)

Looking to buy a chain saw-what's a good one to get- will be cutting some fallen pines and a few hardwoods that have blown over on my property


----------



## Randy (Dec 28, 2005)

I bought a Husky a couple years ago.  It has been a good saw.


----------



## Branchminnow (Dec 28, 2005)

Ive got a Stihl that I ve owned for about 15 years and have never had to do anything but pour gas in it and it cranks on the third pull ever time, I use mine alot i burn alot of firewood.


----------



## Nugefan (Dec 28, 2005)

Branchminnow said:
			
		

> Ive got a Stihl that I ve owned for about 15 years and have never had to do anything but pour gas in it and it cranks on the third pull ever time, I use mine alot i burn alot of firewood.



I am with Branch , my old stihl is a workhorse .....


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Dec 28, 2005)

A Stihl is a good saw but a medium sized Husky will cut faster than any saw I know of.


----------



## ssmith (Dec 28, 2005)

How about size 16"or 18"


----------



## IdRatherBHunting (Dec 28, 2005)

Stihl is awesome in everything they make. I have a 20inh saw but its a bit of overkill I like big stuff. It is nice sometimes when I need that extra reach cutting trails. But i never cut down any tree in a diameter to need a 20"saw


----------



## Russ Toole (Dec 28, 2005)

Stihl Farmboss is a good size and powerful for the money.


----------



## Branchminnow (Dec 28, 2005)

Destin Bound said:
			
		

> Stihl Farmboss is a good size and powerful for the money.


Probably the best value out there right now.


----------



## HMwolfpup (Dec 28, 2005)

My Stihl Farm boss has been a good one.  Had it for about 8 years and never had ANY work done on it.  It may take a few pulls to start the first time of the year, but it will start and run every time.

I also used my ex brother in law's Husqevarna a few times, it was real nice, but if you forgot that compression button, you'd about break your wrist when you tried to start it.


----------



## Dana Young (Dec 28, 2005)

If You Plan On Using It For Several Years And Use It Alot Then You Need To Buy A Good One Like A Stihl Or Huskey, There Are Several Different Sizes Depending On Your Needs. I Own A Husky 51 And Cut Alot Of Firewood, Dut I Prefer A Midsized Sthil. If You Just Want A Cheap Once In A While Saw That Won't See Much Action You Might Want To Buy A Cheap One From Walmart Or Lowes Or Somewhere Like That. But Don't Expect To Get Much Service Out Of The Cheap Ones. I'd Spend The Extra Money And Buy A Stihl Or Husky.
Dana


----------



## ssmith (Dec 28, 2005)

Got any idea what a stihl farmboss runs- what size is it 16 or 18"


----------



## Branchminnow (Dec 28, 2005)

ssmith said:
			
		

> Got any idea what a stihl farmboss runs- what size is it 16 or 18"


Around 300 to 400 $ last time I looked.


Mine has a 18 ionch bar.


----------



## willbuck (Dec 28, 2005)

Stihl 044.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 28, 2005)

I like a Husky and have two of em. A 288 and a 350. I used to help out a buddy with a tree removal business and these were the workhorses of the bunch. Those little 350s were sweethearts to use out of a bucket truck or if you were in a set of hooks. plus it was easy to use with one hand if you had to cut and throw. They also were very, very dependable.


----------



## DeucesWild (Dec 28, 2005)

Husky's rock!


----------



## jambone (Dec 28, 2005)

I have a husky, My father has a Husky and my father-in law has stihl. We all have had them for years and there has never been any problems for them. Good luck on buying a good saw.


----------



## Vernon Holt (Dec 28, 2005)

ssmith said:
			
		

> Got any idea what a stihl farmboss runs- what size is it 16 or 18"


 
The 16" or 18" is the length of the bar, and has nothing to do with the size of the saw.

Either a 16 or an 18 would serve you well, unless you are felling very large trees.  Safety is always a factor when using a chain saw.  The shorter bar is the safer since you have greater control over it.  The longer bar is more likely to strike rocks and/or dirt when bucking firewood lying on the ground.  The longer bar cuts back on the horsepower since it requires more energy to operate it.

One can own two or three different bars with matching chains so as to allow for interchange should conditions warrant.  The shorter bar will always be the faster cutting combo.

I have a professsional model Husky that I have owned for 17 years.  My upkeep has involved new bars and chains, along with one new starter rope.

If you really need a chainsaw for the long haul, do not buy any chepo, but rather pay a few more bucks and get yourself a saw.

Chainsaws today are surely one of the most efficient specialized tools that have ever been developed.  Unfortunately neither Husky or Stihl saws were developed and manufactured in this country.  Husky is Swedish, and Stihl is German.  Both are excellent products but neither is cheap (price wise).


----------



## GAGE (Dec 28, 2005)

I just got a STIHL for Christmas and am looking forward to trying it out!


----------



## QuakerBoy (Dec 28, 2005)

I have a stihl farm boss...(029)  with a 16 inch bar.  It's all I've ever needed and never let me down....I'm not real crazy about the anti kickback chain that came with it though...it has been replace.


----------



## Branchminnow (Dec 28, 2005)

rpaul11 said:
			
		

> I have a stihl farm boss...(029)  with a 16 inch bar.  It's all I've ever needed and never let me down....I'm not real crazy about the anti kickback chain that came with it though...it has been replace.


I filed all the little tips that caused that when I first got mine.

After I started doing it I wish I had just went and bought a new chain.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 28, 2005)

I`ll make a few more recomendations. Take good care of your saw. A saw that won`t crank ranks up there in the top 5 of the most aggravatin` things on the face of the earth!  Learn how to sharpen the chain properly and you`ll be a lot happier with it.
Use high quality mixin` oil in the gas. Then the saw will be happier too. And use fresh gas-oil mix.


----------



## SimpleMan (Dec 28, 2005)

Stihl farmboss 029 w /18" bar.
You will wear out before the saw does!!
I noticed with the cheap ones they get dull after maybe one good size tree.
The Stihl will cut much longer and the blade last longer too.


----------



## Randy (Dec 28, 2005)

nicodemus said:
			
		

> Learn how to sharpen the chain properly and you`ll be a lot happier with it.



WHo has time for that.  That's why Lowes sells new chains.


----------



## scshep2002 (Dec 28, 2005)

Husky or Stihl!! cant go wrong with either one


----------



## gobblinglawyer (Dec 28, 2005)

I have a Husky Model 55.  I think they called it the "Rancher" at the time I purchased mine in 1996.  I have used it extensively since that time and have had no problems other than having to replace the spark plug.  

My good friend is in the saw business here in Wrens, GA, and sells both Husky and Stihl, but says the Stihl is the better saw for the money.


----------



## discounthunter (Dec 29, 2005)

i will be the guy that steps up and recomends the cheap saws.i got a poland "wild thing"with 18",16",14"and 20"for gigles.i have had thing saw for 3 years i usually cut 3 to 8 truckloads of  wood a year not to mention cedar fencing,branch trimming and shooting lane trimming.i have replaced the clutch twice($25)and bought new chains price veries(oregon usually)but thats it.(original spark plug,air and gas filters too)i will tell you my secret for big stuff it my 032 stihl 25 yrs old and still strong as ox!


----------



## GMC Highrider (Dec 29, 2005)

I got a Husqvarna 345 with an 18" bar,extra chain,oil,and safety glasses delivered to the house for $253.50.  I haven't had a chance to use it yet though.


----------



## Crabapple Cove (Dec 29, 2005)

*Chain saw*

Started out with Poland, (repair shop loved it), cut wood-send to shop! Finally sold to same for parts , wanted to FINE TUNE with my 44 Mag.  Replaced with Husky 55 "Rancher", love this saw!


----------



## short stop (Dec 29, 2005)

cant go wrong with  a orange --HUSKY ----I have  2   a 41 & a 55. Both have cut   many many cords of wood - every yr  heating with   wood stove . ---Been rained on- run over - dropped 20 ' from tree stands --still kickin brother ---a little choke   and both crank on about the 3 rd pull----BUY a cheap saw if you want --you get what ya pay fer --HUSKY OR STihl    *****note to self *****Polan   ought to sell trash cans with all their products, or ropes so you can use them as boat anchors --


----------



## FX Jenkins (Dec 29, 2005)

My Stihl 028 Wood boss is tuff as nails...(but I don't recommend cutting them with it)

Husky's are a bit lighter in weight and are just as dependable..

You cant go wrong with either one....keeping the chains sharp ...now thats where you can make or loose your money...


----------



## BWCA (Dec 30, 2005)

Stihl Farm Boss is the man.Gets a lot of use in the hurricane state ,Always starts.


----------



## GA Hunter (Dec 30, 2005)

Stihl!  Stihl!.  Had one for about 18 years.  Still runs great.


----------



## gordylew (Dec 30, 2005)

Stihl Farmboss 18''   For me too!  I bought a poulan and broke it in 5 min.  went and spent the money for the Stihl, If I can,t break it then it must be good!


----------



## elfiii (Dec 31, 2005)

I got a Husky 51 I've had for a long time, but beware of the new Huskys. The quality has definitely dropped off.

Can't go wrong with a Stihl Farm Boss. That's what my next one is going to be.


----------



## gaoutlaw (Jan 1, 2006)

I have asked around because I am thinking of buying one myself.  So far Huskvarna or a shil is what I will own.  I am leaning more towards the sthil becuase there is a place here in town I think that works on sthil and not the Husky


----------



## cowboyron (Jan 2, 2006)

I have a stihl but also bought a poullan Wild Thing i bought about 5 yrs ago. I love my stihl but need to put clutchs in it right now. I will say for the money that Wild Thing gets my vote. I cut with it all the time trimming cutting trees and fire wood every year. I only recomend after you wearout the blade to put a higher quality blade on and go man go. I'll go out and crank it up on the second pull. I did just replace the chain adjuster but it has been a good saw for the money. When it wears out if it does I will by another it has proved its self to me.


----------



## shadow2 (Jan 3, 2006)

Stihl is the way to go...I was looking at Stihl and Husky.  I went with a Stihl because of the better warenty.  I have a ms 310 and it is one heck of a saw...goes through 25-30 inch oak like it is nothing.  Starts fast and cuts smoth.  I do not think you can beat it ....and yes i have ran the huskys  to compare to...You will not go wrong with either on.   I just think that the service from the Stilh dealers and the 3 year warenty are worth it.


----------



## Bigtimber (Jan 3, 2006)

One word of warning...some of the smaller cheaper Husky's are nothing more than poulans....painted a different color and different bar....no other differences. Don't believe me compare some of the husky's seen in home improvement centers to poulans at Walmart....take a real good look .However there larger saws are true husky's and are fine saws!


----------



## bullgator (Jan 3, 2006)

Both brands offer a cheaper quality line. The 300 series from husky are great saws but their 100 line are just to compete with other low price saws. The 346xp is a lightweight screamer I highly recommend. 
I've seen Stihls that tore up and found out they used plastic sprockets  I also heard,but can't confirm, that the high end Stihls have odd model numbers and the homeowner grade in even,or visa versa.


----------



## Buckbuster (Jan 3, 2006)

Both Stihl and Husky make commercial grade and homeowner grade. I have 2 Husky and 1 Stihl all commercial grade. When you get one I think you will much better off with commercial grade.


----------

